# Notebook: läuft nicht mit Akku



## ICFiedler (25. Dezember 2004)

Habe ein Problem mit meinem Medion MD 5400.

 Habe es gestern verkaufen wollen und nochmal schnell gereinigt (auch innen, staub aus den lüftern etc.) Da ich unter Zeitdruck wegen Heiligabend stand habe ich anfangs vergessen den Akku beim aufschrauben rauszunehmen.
 Als ich fertig war und alles zusammengeschraubt habe lief das Notebook nicht mehr im Akku Betrieb. Das System erkennt auch gar keinen AKku mehr. Es gibt also 4 theoretische Möglichkeiten:

 1) In genau dem Moment ist der Akku kaputt gegangen (aber dann müsste ihn doch zumindest das System erkennen, oder?)
 2) Ich habe die Kontakte vom Akkufach zur Stromversorgung beschädigt (unwahrscheinlich, hab ich auch nochmal nachgeprüft, sah ganz gut aus).
 3) Dadurch, dass ich den Akku dringelassen habe beim Aufschrauben wurde der Akku beschädigt.
 4) Ich habe dadurch, dass ich den Akku beim Aufschrauben dringelassen habe irgendwo nen Schaden verursacht, der das Notebook den Akku nicht mehr erkennen lässt (-> also Akku noch funktionsfähig, aber Weg zur Stromversorgung defekt).

 Wie kann ich denn prüfen, ob der AKku defekt ist?

 Ich könnte jetzt nen neuen Akku kaufen und das dann damit probieren, in der Hoffnung, dass nur der Akku kaputt gegangen ist, aber das ist ja relativ unwahrscheinlich.

 Was meint Ihr denn?
 Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen und mir vielleicht sagen, was ich dort kaputt gemacht haben könnte.

 Gruß
 ICFiedler


----------



## ICFiedler (25. Dezember 2004)

nach ein bisschen google suche bin ich der meinung nen kurzschluss verursacht zu haben.

 nur merkwürdig, dass das NB dann mit Netzanschluss wunderbar funktioiert. 
 Gibt es vielleicht 2 Stromkreise: einmal für Netzspannung und einmal für Akkubetrieb? und ich habe die Sicherung von dem Akkubetrieb rausgehauen? 

 Gruß
 ICFiedler


----------



## melmager (26. Dezember 2004)

> Wie kann ich denn prüfen, ob der AKku defekt ist?



mit einem Voltmeter - Du musst selbst dann wenn der Akku ausgebaut ist musst du an den Kontakten eine Spannung messen können.


----------



## ICFiedler (27. Dezember 2004)

jopp der gibt spannung ab.
akku ist also nicht das problem...


----------

